# Charlie Chat Summary - July 12, 2004



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The DBSTalk Charlie Chat Summary July 12, 2004
By Mark Lamutt
© 2004 DBSTalk.com and Mark Lamutt
All Rights Reserved

It's time for another Charlie Chat with your hosts Charlie Ergan and Jim DeFranco!

Special guest from Sirius Radio! Local Cities update! Question Time!

What's happening on Capital Hill? Talk about the SHIVA&#8230;The solution is simple - allow Dish to supply network HDTV where it is not offered. (Sounds good to me!) Activity in the 2 committees working on it. Commerce Committee - customers ask us why can't we get our network HD locals? Dish doesn't have the copyright to do that like we do with the analogs. Legislation needs to be amended so that we can do that. Terrible looking graph describing analog grade b area vs. analog white area. HDTV signal area very small white circle inside the bigger gray B area signal. That does describe Denver very well&#8230; 2nd part of the bill passed by Judiciary committee - copyright rates will increase in double digits, but it's specific to only satellite and doesn't affect cable. Not fair to the satellite side or to satellite viewers. Use the dish website to contact your local congressmen - http://writecongress.dishnetwork.com or www.echostar.com The website is also available on channel 136. You can make a difference!

*Local Channels:*

4 new services since the last chat - 
6/24 - Amarillo, TX
6/24 - Joplin, MO
6/24 - Youngstown, OH
7/8 - Myrtle Beach / Florence, SC

Takes to 137 cities - 91% of US households delivering local channels.

Upcoming Cities - 
7/15 - Macon, GA
7/15 - Wichita Falls / TX-Lawton, OK
7/22 - Montgomery, AL
7/22 - Charleston, SC
Billings, MT
Clarksburg, WV
Charlottesville, VA
Fairbanks, AK
Greenville, NC
Idaho Falls / Pocatello, ID
New Orleans, LA
Norfolk, VA
Panama City, FL
Puerto Rico
Terre Haute, IN

(dates not announced - expect to see these cities through the end of July and August.)

*New Programming*

Horse Racing TV on Dish Network! Available July 14 on channel 404. In Top60 and above packages.

ITV free preview for the month of July - online games. Must have OpenTV receiver to play ITV games.

PPV events coming up:
Eastenders - New episodes Sundays and Mondays at 9:00pm ET on channel 451. Price - $3.95 (4 episodes). Monthly package available for $9.95.

Morales vs. Hernandez World SuperFeatherWeight championship fight - Saturday 7/31 live at 9:00pm ET on channel 455/470. Price - $39.95.

MLB Extra Innings Half-Season Pass - $119.00 or three payments of $39.66. Free preview July 15-19 on channels 625-639.

New Mandarin Chinese programming launched July 1st - Chinese Variety Pack. TTV on channel 689, CTV on channel 690 and CTS on channel 691. Superdish required. Price - $27.99 per month or $307.89 annually.

*Question Time!*

Email (Michael): Is Dish Network going to add the NFL Network?
Answer (Michael Schwimmer): We'd love to, and are in discussions. Trying to add it in such a way so that it doesn't burden the costs for customers that don't want to watch the channel. We want to add it on an a la carte basis, and when they come around and let us do that, we'll add it.

Email (Nelson): Thanks for new TV Guide channel. Will you add an hourly scrolling list of what's on?
Answer (Charlie): No, we have an interactive guide that you can scroll yourself. We're planning on putting some meaningful information in the lower third of the scrolling screen on the TV Guide channel in the future.

Caller (Jack): Are you planning on adding any more HD programming this year?
Answer (Charlie): Yes, particularly if we can find some compelling content. TNT big success for our customers and no rate increase. Bravo looks interesting. Other channels starting this year that look interesting. CBS in 13 markets, but we're not allowed to sell that to everyone. We'd love to have the networks if Congress would let us. Olympics coming in HD, that we're working on as a special events type package. There's not a lot of compelling content out there. We've looked at VOOM, and don't see that as compelling content today. When we put HD up, we really want it to be HDTV. We use the bandwidth to make it look very good. It's not some upconverted stretched out stuff that doesn't look HDTV. If you know of something out there that we don't know about, please let us know.

Emails: Filipino Channel? CBC out of Canada?
Answer (Michael Schwimmer): We know the Filipino channel very well. They are currently on a mid-power satellite platform and we hope to see them on Dish. Those discussions are ongoing. We're also working on bringing other Filipino programming to you as well. As far as CBC content, I can't speak to that. In the past we've tried to bring some of that programming over, but it wasn't available - rights issue, not a cleared feed. We'll certainly look at it though to see if there's enough demand. If we brought it over today, we'd have to black out all programming that the CBC doesn't have rights to broadcast in the US.

Email (Steve): Dish has digital video. When will Dish pass audio digitally?
Answer (Charlie): We already do!

Email (Steven): Thanks for the Sirius Feeds! I'm planning on replacing my XM radio with Sirius in the car soon. Will you be offering FitTV at anytime?
Answer (Charlie): Cost was too high. (Michael Schwimmer): Relatively new channel that Discovery owns now, and if there's a way we can do it so it will work for our customers cost wise, we'll do it.

Caller (Michael): In negotiations to add StarzHD?
Answer (Charlie): Looking for 100% HD content, not upconverted content. Starz does have some HD, but not enough. We are discussing with them, but there will be things that come first before StarzHD. Olympics will be more compelling, so we'll do that first.

Email (Greg in Montana): With impending NHL players lockout possibly coming, do you still plan on offering the early discounted price for the NHL Center Ice package? Altitude Sports Network has taken over broadcast rights from Fox Sports Rocky Mountain for the majority of sports in Denver. Agreement reached with Altitude Sports?
Answer (Charlie): Yes, we will still do the early discount, and if there is a strike, we'll offer a credit. No risk there. Talking to Altitude Sports, and if we can get a fair deal that makes sense, we'll carry them. That one affects us most as we all work here in Denver. But, we have to have a fair deal for everyone.

*Special Guest Time - Kid Kelly, Director of Pop Programming for Sirius*

Sirius Video Radio&#8230;Dish channels, dish branded car unit and boombox unit&#8230;this commercial is way too long&#8230;

Talk back and forth. Charlie and Jim want to talk about Kid. Kid wants to talk about Sirius. Banter back and forth&#8230;

Great content at Sirius&#8230;reading from notes&#8230;Jim must be big fan of Eminem - new channel signed to today at Sirius. NFL channels this fall. Every game every weekend. NHL, NBA, etc. Goes on listing lots of Sirius content and channels&#8230;Dish car unit costs $149.99, slate says monthly cost is $12.95/mo, Kid says monthly cost is $9.95/mo (annual subscription). Boom Box will be out late summer (around 6-8 weeks). Need to go to your local retailer, can't order directly from Dish yet.

Email (KC): Recently found out you're carrying Sirius channels. I've heard DJs refer to some of the Sirius channels that aren't carried by dish. Are there plans to add these channels?
Answer (Kid): reads off of lots of channels off a card, and says we will have to look into that for you.

Giveaway time: For a Sirius radio car unit! Trivia question - What Italian Stud and romance novel model is the voice of Sirius Love Channel (channel 6003)? I can't believe it's not butter. Call in to win the radio and a yearly subscription.

Email (Dennis): What's going on with the software update for the 522? When will it be sent so that I can use it in the single user mode?
Answer (Charlie): Rolling basis software updates. Jan Johnson - software being downloaded tomorrow morning at 2:00am for the first 5000 522 receivers. Will take about 30 days to send it to everyone.

Email: Name based recording?
Answer (Charlie): Today we record by time, software will be changed so you can order a season ticket to record by title. Based on viewer comments.

Now video about the HDTV giveaway. Same video as last month.

Winners of the HDTV giveaway drawings notified by certified mail, and have 14 days to respond.

*Upgrade Offer*

Dishmover program - contact us. Leave dish at old place, take your receivers. We come out and install a new dish for you. Commit to 1 year, and we move you for free.

Existing customer offers:
Dish'n Up
No Equipment to buy
$0 activation fees
No Commitment
Shipping/Installation fees apply ($50-$99) unless receiver swap ($24.99 shipping charge)
Call 1-800-333-3474 or go to website
Standard, DVR, HDTV receivers all available
More about it on future shows!

Winner from the giveaway - Ron Rosenbaum from Oregon knew the answer was Fabio!

Caller (Stewart): 6 months ago upgraded from a 6000 to an 811. Still don't have channel 100. Where is it?
Answer (Jan Johnson): 811 update coming up very soon. It was actually scheduled to come up sooner, but there was another priority issue that came up that forced this update to be pushed out (sound familiar 921 owners?). It is the next priority item. It's currently in test now, but don't know a date. Probably on the Tech Forum next month.

We're out of time! Tech Forum next month - August 9th, 9:00pm ET. Next Charlie Chat on September 13th. Thanks for joining us!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Great Summary Mark!

Geeze same old Dish Network half truths.



> Relatively new channel that Discovery owns now, and if there's a way we can do it so it will work for our customers cost wise, we'll do it.


Yes it is a relatively new network, but the channel it self has been around for years, since at least 1997, when it was called America's Heath Network, then later renamed The Heath Network, then purchased by Discovery and it's name was changed to Fit TV two years or so after purchase, becoming more of an exercise and healthy living channel rather then general health information like former rival Discovery Health.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A very compelling report, Mark. It should have been posted in HD. Too bad the CC itself wasn't compelling enough for me to watch until the end.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

are they going to add this Eminem channel to Dish's line-up as well?

if so, any rumors on what channel number it will be?


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

I am glad this was mentioned on the chat tonight, but come on E* get this done before NFL season, they are going to carry preseason games. Add it to the sports pack if you don't want to put it in the America's Top packages, just give it to us! IMO this is the only channel Dish doesn't have that it needs to carry.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> Email (Nelson): Thanks for new TV Guide channel. Will you add an hourly scrolling list of what's on?


Oh dear God!!!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris Walker said:


> I am glad this was mentioned on the chat tonight, but come on E* get this done before NFL season, they are going to carry preseason games.


I'm not impressed with it. I wouldn't pay a dime for it.

Though I love my NFLST.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> are they going to add this Eminem channel to Dish's line-up as well?
> 
> if so, any rumors on what channel number it will be?


My money is on 41 / 6041.

(But it's only a penny bet. :lol: )

Memo to Charlie:
If a Sirius channel greater than 99 is mentioned, it DOES NOT map to the 61xx range on Dish Network. The 65 music channels E* carries are numbered 6001-6099. E* does not carry Sirius program channels above 99.

JL


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

Horse Racing tv, don't we already have a horse racing channel?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

So, the single mode upgrade for 522's are starting to be rolled out? cool....now, if only NBR was finished....


----------



## Wayne (Jul 1, 2003)

angiecopus said:


> Horse Racing tv, don't we already have a horse racing channel?


Dish currently has TVG, which only has rights to air races from some of the major horse tracks. Horse Racing TV has the rest of these major tracks. So now just about all horse races can be seen from home or in my case from the horse farm I work for.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

> Email (Nelson): Thanks for new TV Guide channel.


 Is this guy for real???????? What idiot would say this? It's gotta be a plant. 

Next email: Charlie, thanks for cashing my check each month in a timely manner. I hate having outstanding checks when I reconcile my bank statement.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Well it seems to be the same O same O! Was very disappointed in his tap dance on new HD stuff. Don't want to be putting up that "upconverted" bull, only original. What the h*ll is HD Movies, HBO, & Showtime HD? Another way of saying "we aren't doing anything for you"! This has been the same old sorry story for over 6 months now. 
I swear if someone took the work "compelling" out of his vocabulary he would be a mute!
Personally I'm now watching my local cable company. They have 2 of the major networks in HD and more overall channels of HD than dish. If they get the other two networks up and running and their HD DVR squared away then it's looking to be good bye Dish and my 921 goes up on ebay...


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

God, I'm tired of the hits on VOOM. Dish Network is really getting on my nerves.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

> *
> Answer (Charlie): Yes, particularly if we can find some compelling content. TNT big success for our customers and no rate increase. There's not a lot of compelling content out there. We've looked at VOOM, and don't see that as compelling content today. When we put HD up, we really want it to be HDTV. We use the bandwidth to make it look very good. It's not some upconverted stretched out stuff that doesn't look HDTV.
> *


Does Charlie's ability to practice the bizarre art of BS speak know no limits? TNT is a big success and has compelling HD content? What drugs is Charlie taking? TNT HD is one big SD upconvert stretch factory. People are complaining about this, but according to Charlie, it's a big success. He says he really wants HD channels to be HD, yet he goes with TNT. He's either incredibly hypocritical or he's incredibly stupid and naive.

And what does it mean when he says VOOM is compelling. VOOM is a provider of the same HD channels Charlie could add, except for VOOMs original HD channels. What a stupid statement for Charlie to make. If VOOM had an HD PVR, I'd switch from Dish to VOOM so fast, Charlie's head would spin even faster than it already is.

With every CC, Charlie continues to prove to me what a total jerk he is. I used to have a great deal of respect for him. Now I see him as an outright liar or someone who just has no clue to what he's talking about.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

> With every CC, Charlie continues to prove to me what a total jerk he is. I used to have a great deal of respect for him. Now I see him as an outright liar or someone who just has no clue to what he's talking about.


You hit that one right on the old head :lol: . I feel exactly the same way!


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> Now I see him as an outright liar or someone who just has no clue to what he's talking about.


That reminds me of someone else I've seen on TV. I just can't put my finger on who it is. I'm sure it'll come to me.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Wayne said:


> Dish currently has TVG, which only has rights to air races from some of the major horse tracks. Horse Racing TV has the rest of these major tracks. So now just about all horse races can be seen from home or in my case from the horse farm I work for.


Call your bookie...hehe  Tell him every Thursday is OTB night at your place. :lol:

Jason


----------



## fjerina (Dec 20, 2003)

Too bad the software problems with the PVR 921 were not discussed and what future fixes and upgrades were planned by Dish for that unit.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That'll happen next month again with the Tech Forum.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Email (Nelson): "Thanks for new TV Guide channel."





JBKing said:


> Is this guy for real???????? What idiot would say this? It's gotta be a plant.


"Nelson" has to be a recent cable convert. He's probably so used to the scroll on cable that he thinks the Dish TVG channel is a feature. After all, the Dish EPG is manual and requires effort to view additional listings. 

I wonder if the TVG qualifies as _compelling_ content?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Due to the overwelming interest in the TV guide channel Dish Network today announce the addition of the HDTV guide channel. Now you can see exciting movie previews in glorious HD...

Seriously though I think it is going to be the HD tap dance from Dish until 2 things happen: 1. AMC-15 launches and is ready at 105, 2. The DPP44 switch is ready. There really is no easy way to add HD at this time.


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Why do we even watch the CC's or the Technical forums!!! Every thing they tell us one month becomes a different story the next. Why the hell can't they do what they say? Why is it so hard for them to fix receivers that they've had out for eight months now, plus how ever long of time before they released them. One software upgrade should equal: Everything fixed, everything enabled (i.e. Dish Home, favorites lists, etc...) but instead they have to release everything in crumbs!!!! Do they not have people with brains that can test the software, before it's released. Why don't they give their crappy receivers to a few hundred of their customers to test before they release them to everyone. That way they would find out what works, what doesn't, what should work, and things that don't matter. Instead of cutting corners on their products they should make them the best they can be before they piss everyone off, and everyone leaves Dish in the dirt.

TNT-HD does NOT equal compelling or original content!! I'd Rather have Starz-HD because at least it doesn't have forty minutes of every hour devoted to commercials!!!!! Charlie can take TNT-HD and everyone here can use their imagination. Same thing goes for the "TV Guide Channel", I thought the point of having a TV guide channel was to show what's ON. What a waste of bandwidth, "We’re planning on putting some meaningful information in the lower third of the scrolling screen on the TV Guide channel in the future." when? thirty years from now!! And whats Dish Networks definition of "Meaningful information" if its anything close to compelling content, were in big trouble!! I think everyone has been patient long enough, and at some point DISH is going to have to figure this out!!


Sorry for the rant, but I'm getting tired of hearing empty talk from Charlie. I mean everyone keeps asking for more HD, but Charlie keeps saying there isn't any. Yeah right, I mean I agree to a certain degree that Voom doesn't have very many channels that I would like to watch, but theres more than seven HD channels out there! And Dish Networks receivers, nothing makes less sense to me than releasing receivers that at the very least don't work the way they are supposed too.


----------



## negril jam (Mar 14, 2004)

Jerry G
If charlie is stupid and naive how come he is the 35 th. richest man in the world with a fortune of over 15 billion!
I sure would like to be that stupid and naive!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> Answer: Charlie
> We've looked at VOOM, and don't see that as compelling content today.
> 
> And what does it mean when he says VOOM is compelling.


 It is easy to make someone out as a liar when you turn their answer around 180 degrees.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

negril jam said:


> Jerry G
> If charlie is stupid and naive how come he is the 35 th. richest man in the world with a fortune of over 15 billion!
> I sure would like to be that stupid and naive!


OK. Let's try this. Charlie knows full well that TNT HD doesn't satisfy his own definition of compelling HD content. Then he's just a liar and intentional deceiver. Now it's easy to understand why he's so rich.

Seriously, he made his fortune long before HD and associated issues even existed. His wealth and how he's handling HD have NO relationship whatsoever. He's still either stupid and naive about HD, TNT HD, and compelling content or he's intentionally misleading and deceiving us. Yet he's still wealthy either way. No real connection there.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

tonyp56 said:


> One software upgrade should equal: Everything fixed, everything enabled (i.e. Dish Home, favorites lists, etc...) but instead they have to release everything in crumbs!!!!


Tell that to Mr. Gates. Time to market is typically the driver here. Have a Pella Windows Op system before Mango Computers releases the Kiwi. Beat Mango to market get their share and then fix it later.



tonyp56 said:


> TNT-HD does NOT equal compelling or original content!! I'd Rather have Starz-HD!


I'd rather have Spike TV-HD or Playboy-HD? It's a matter of personal preference. He can add content but can he make us all happy? What you like I may not and vice versa. But I have to agree fully on the empty "Compelling Content" promises.

All in all it's just a matter of bottom line. Having a HD DVR before your competitors = $$$. Not finishing Harvard and putting a product out to market before it was mature helped create the world's richest geeks...Never watched that "Pirates of Silicone Valley" show on PBS-HD did ya? hehe. 

Jason


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

So, $$$ makes it right???


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

garypen said:


> So, $$$ makes it right???


I never said that it makes it right Gary, Just talking about possible motive.

Besides if "$$$" = 15 Billion in your account would you care about replacing the word "Compelling" in your vocabulary? ...hehe !

!Devil_lol

Jason


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

nippjas said:


> All in all it's just a matter of bottom line. Having a HD DVR before your competitors = $$$. Not finishing Harvard and putting a product out to market before it was mature helped create the world's richest geeks...Never watched that "Pirates of Silicone Valley" show on PBS-HD did ya? hehe.
> Jason


Interesting show. Slanted a bit but none the less I found it interesting. Also, Robert Grangly took a few leaps of faith during the show. I was an OS/2 developer during that time and I am very familar with releasing software before its time. Advertising functionality that never sees the light of day to freeze the market and features that get dropped right before release. I am amazed at what a short memory we all have. MS is famous for those types of tactics and it is very common in the the software industry. I am sure IBM is still kicking themselves in the foot for not going the Digital Research route.

As to Tony's comments on software releases. Yes in an ideal world a software release should encompass all he states. However, if that was the case than ever software product except for the smallest ones would not see the light of day. Software releases are always about making a judgement call about when to release code. Dish does not do a good job at making that judgement call in my opinion. However, I also think tony's expections are a bit unrealistic too.

We have discussed this topic almost every time Charlie makes some statement relating to the quality of his code/content or the fact that a software release is being pushed back. I think it would be easier to swollow if after the delays and push backs the software was more robust and solid. The fact that the push backs do not result in what I would consider acceptable out of box code, gives people a lot of legitmate fuel to complain.

As bleeding edge users, we are in consent need for more functionality and we are constently wanting more.. We push for it and when it does not meet our expectation we yell the loudest. It is the nature of the beast. And no I am not talking about Charlie.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

nippjas said:


> I never said that it makes it right Gary, Just talking about possible motive.


_Possible _motive??? It's the _only_ motive.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

WeeJavaDude said:


> As bleeding edge users, we are in consent need for more functionality and we are constently wanting more.. We push for it and when it does not meet our expectation we yell the loudest.


I think most of the yelling is not from the bleeding edge types. It's from those who want the basic functionality to work as advertised, or as it should.

The term often used is "wife factor" (although I find it a little demeaning). These things should work correctly, without workarounds and rebooting, when used by the non-bleeding-edge members of the household.

Since almost all Dish products do not, they deserve all the yelling, whining, complaining, and bashing they get.


----------



## amit5roy5 (Mar 4, 2004)

Still, voom has more HD.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Maybe Charlie was referring to compelling HD content for the most part and that TNT-HD was an exception since it is one of the more popular channels.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

tonyp56 said:


> Why do we even watch the CC's or the Technical forums!!! Every thing they tell us one month becomes a different story the next. Why the hell can't they do what they say? Why is it so hard for them to fix receivers that they've had out for eight months now, plus how ever long of time before they released them. One software upgrade should equal: Everything fixed, everything enabled (i.e. Dish Home, favorites lists, etc...) but instead they have to release everything in crumbs!!!! Do they not have people with brains that can test the software, before it's released. Why don't they give their crappy receivers to a few hundred of their customers to test before they release them to everyone. That way they would find out what works, what doesn't, what should work, and things that don't matter. Instead of cutting corners on their products they should make them the best they can be before they piss everyone off, and everyone leaves Dish in the dirt.
> 
> And Dish Networks receivers, nothing makes less sense to me than releasing receivers that at the very least don't work the way they are supposed too.


Hey tony sounds a lot like me. His approach is different but the content of his message similiar. :nono: :nono2:


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

garypen said:


> I think most of the yelling is not from the bleeding edge types. It's from those who want the basic functionality to work as advertised, or as it should.
> 
> The term often used is "wife factor" (although I find it a little demeaning). These things should work correctly, without workarounds and rebooting, when used by the non-bleeding-edge members of the household.
> 
> Since almost all Dish products do not, they deserve all the yelling, whining, complaining, and bashing they get.


Again like me......

I just pointed this out since some try to make me out to be the only one......


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

garypen said:


> _Possible _motive??? It's the _only_ motive.


I just thought I'd throw that "possible" in there for benefit of doubt. hehe...Dry humor. 

Jason


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Hey tony sounds a lot like me. His approach is different but the content of his message similiar. :nono: :nono2:





Bob Haller said:


> Again like me......
> 
> I just pointed this out since some try to make me out to be the only one......


OK, tonyp56 and garypen, you two go post these thoughts about 100 times across three different forums, throw in some switching to D* threats, add a smattering of excuses such as tall trees and I'm just too busy, and you too can be just like Bob!  :lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

WeeJavaDude said:


> Interesting show. Slanted a bit but none the less I found it interesting. MS is famous for those types of tactics and it is very common in the the software industry. I am sure IBM is still kicking themselves in the foot for not going the Digital Research route.


I'm sure the guy at The Seattle Computer is the one kicking himself, selling DOS for $50K to MS. IBM's kicking themselves for more than that. Not only did they buy a product Gates didn't even own, at the time, they let him keep the rights to it and payed for licensing, which at the time was not a common practice. OOPS,... I guess the money was in the S/W and not the hardware huh? 

Very interesting show for those of you who haven't seen it. I think I saw it being sold on the net for $9.

Jason


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

What about that guy that was the drummer for the Beatles before being replaced by Ringo, Pete Best? He's must have spent nearly 40 years kicking himself.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

JBKing said:


> OK, tonyp56 and garypen, you two go post these thoughts about 100 times across three different forums, throw in some switching to D* threats, add a smattering of excuses such as tall trees and I'm just too busy, and you too can be just like Bob!  :lol:


Ironicallly, I haven't had much trouble with my 721, after the first week or so, unlike Bob. It works remarkably well. Of course, I don't keep it next to an aquarium, like he does. I still think that's a big reason for Bob's multiple failures. (I also removed the cover. I strongly believe that the poor venting design leads to excessive heat, and premature component failure or other weird behavior.)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

garypen said:


> What about that guy that was the drummer for the beatles before Ringo,Pete Best?


David Lee Roth...What? hehe

But hey...wasn't Yoko the star of the Beetles anyway?

Sorry the evil dry humor is back.

Jason


----------



## Santinelli (Oct 6, 2002)

I was SO EXCITED!!! They read my Email! (I thanked Charlie for Sirius and asked for FITTV).

Boy, that was really cool... Never done that before.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk Santinelli, and congrats on getting your email read. I'd apologize for the response given to your question by Michael Schwimmer, but that's a pretty standard one these days.


----------



## Santinelli (Oct 6, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk Santinelli, and congrats on getting your email read. I'd apologize for the response given to your question by Michael Schwimmer, but that's a pretty standard one these days.


Hey Mark - As you can see... I've been here for a while (2002), just not much a poster, more of a reader... 

Actually, I was happy by Mike's response, because at least it put it in his mind that someone was interested in it, and I KNOW they have a good working relationship with Dish, so I'm hoping the little bug might actually get them to add the channel INSTEAD of more Paid programming channels!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

garypen said:


> I think most of the yelling is not from the bleeding edge types. It's from those who want the basic functionality to work as advertised, or as it should.
> 
> The term often used is "wife factor" (although I find it a little demeaning). These things should work correctly, without workarounds and rebooting, when used by the non-bleeding-edge members of the household.
> 
> Since almost all Dish products do not, they deserve all the yelling, whining, complaining, and bashing they get.


Well I have to disagree here Gary.... I understand your point about works as advertised, but most people that own Dish do not frequent these websites and my guess is that they are generally happy with the receiver. If not Dish's subscription rates would be drastically dropping. This does not seem to be the case and that was what I meant by bleeding edge. We tend to care about things like getting NBR and PQ and stuff like that. We are not normal... <--- Leaving door wide open.

As for the yelling, I would agree that Dish deserves their fair share. I also think that a number of people on this board tend to go a bit lunar over some of the issues we run into being more of a power user. But that is my opinion..

As for the wife factor. Yep it is always there. There is also the grandma factor and that is a much higher one to acheive. Needs to be really but simple and reliable. The 508 in her room does the job. If it didnt, I would hear from her in a minute.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

tonyp56 said:


> Why don't they give their crappy receivers to a few hundred of their customers to test before they release them to everyone. That way they would find out what works, what doesn't, what should work, and things that don't matter.


This is exactly what happened (as long as you interpret 'give' as 'us paying $1000'). They sent these things out, probably knowing how bad the thing was just to beat DirecTivo to market, had a bunch of us bang away on the thing and confirm the bugs they probably already knew about. Unfortunately, based on the lack of resources they apparently have on the 921, the "things that don't matter" seems to be "most things" since they already have our money.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

WeeJavaDude said:


> I understand your point about works as advertised, but most people that own Dish do not frequent these websites and my guess is that they are generally happy with the receiver.


I think that part of it is that folks don't know about forums like this. I know I've seen more then one post from a newbie that said they stumbled onto this and the other sites, and wish they would have know about them earlier.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

kmcnamara said:


> They sent these things out, probably knowing how bad the thing was just to beat DirecTivo to market...


My understanding was that E* rushed out the 921 and 811 in December of 2003 just to try to get some new product out there for the holiday season. The dealers were a bit unhappy that they didn't have any new models of STB's to sell, especially for HD. The 6K was dead since they couldn't make anymore due to lack of closed captioning and if they didn't have the 811 and 921 they had no HD product to sell. The engineer at E* that I talked to about my 811 problems said that they would really had liked more time in the lab on the box but the upper up's said to get it out, so they did.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

WeeJavaDude said:


> As for the wife factor. Yep it is always there. There is also the grandma factor and that is a much higher one to acheive. Needs to be really but simple and reliable. The 508 in her room does the job. If it didnt, I would hear from her in a minute.


You forgot the kid factor. My 7 year old knows how to use my 811, and when it locks up he knows how to beat on it with the remote... :nono2:

Jason


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

With most dysfunctional pieces of gear, a good swift whack on the top works wonders. If, for some odd reason, that doesn't work, try hitting it on the side, then the back. 

Those are time-tested professional solutions. Please do not try them at home.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

garypen said:


> With most dysfunctional pieces of gear, a good swift whack on the top works wonders. If, for some odd reason, that doesn't work, try hitting it on the side, then the back.
> 
> Those are time-tested professional solutions. Please do not try them at home.


If all else fails you can send it to UPS corporate and have them perform a shipping test on it...Holy **** you should see the stuff that comes back to us after a ship test... :lol:

Jason


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Jacob S said:


> Maybe Charlie was referring to compelling HD content for the most part and that TNT-HD was an exception since it is one of the more popular channels.


I think it has more to do with the possible TNT Sports broadcasts. TNT used the Western Conference Finals to sell the channel and Dish bought on it. I do give TNT their props for showing the British Open today in widescreen (be it an upconvert), probably more than ABC is going to do this weekend.

Wanna get your HD channel on Dish, just plug some major sporting events. I bet if NBC really put a lot of HD content from the olympics on Bravo HD then Dish might add it. Oh wait, the NFL Network is doing that and look at what we have... nothing.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dishbacker said:


> I think it has more to do with the possible TNT Sports broadcasts. TNT used the Western Conference Finals to sell the channel and Dish bought on it. I do give TNT their props for showing the British Open today in widescreen (be it an upconvert), probably more than ABC is going to do this weekend.
> 
> Wanna get your HD channel on Dish, just plug some major sporting events. I bet if NBC really put a lot of HD content from the olympics on Bravo HD then Dish might add it. Oh wait, the NFL Network is doing that and look at what we have... nothing.


I'm taking this as you missed the last two Charlie Chats. Charlie eluded to his target to be able to broadcast the Olympic games in HD...Hence either NBC-HD or Bravo-HD. Also the NFL Channel is going to be added. I do not have the launch date.

Jason


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

RAD said:


> My understanding was that E* rushed out the 921 and 811 in December of 2003 just to try to get some new product out there for the holiday season. The dealers were a bit unhappy that they didn't have any new models of STB's to sell, especially for HD. The 6K was dead since they couldn't make anymore due to lack of closed captioning and if they didn't have the 811 and 921 they had no HD product to sell. The engineer at E* that I talked to about my 811 problems said that they would really had liked more time in the lab on the box but the upper up's said to get it out, so they did.


Well the 811/921 really did not make the Holiday season. To do that they need to release in October/November time frame and I don't recall those units going out that early but I could be wrong.

However, I would not be suprised if it was a business decision made at the top.. It happens all the time in the software world. We need to release it.... But it is not ready... Well either make it ready in the next few days or release it with a follow up patch.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

garypen said:


> With most dysfunctional pieces of gear, a good swift whack on the top works wonders. If, for some odd reason, that doesn't work, try hitting it on the side, then the back.
> 
> Those are time-tested professional solutions. Please do not try them at home.


Showing your age there Gary..  I remember the bang on the side adjustment too.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

WeeJavaDude said:


> Well the 811/921 really did not make the Holiday season. To do that they need to release in October/November time frame and I don't recall those units going out that early but I could be wrong.


No, you are correct, they didn't go out until December. Yep it missed most of the holiday season but the guy I talked to was afraid that someone buying that new HD set for X-mas and wanted a new HD STB would jump ship to somewhere else if they couldn't get something from E*. Remember, they were supposed to be out earlier to make the full holiday selling season but they missed.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

nippjas said:


> I'm taking this as you missed the last two Charlie Chats. Charlie eluded to his target to be able to broadcast the Olympic games in HD...Hence either NBC-HD or Bravo-HD. Also the NFL Channel is going to be added. I do not have the launch date.
> 
> Jason


Yeah, I knew that Charlie wanted the Olympics, but I thought all of the HD coverage was going to be on NBC because the affiliates complained about wanting it. If GE/NBC took note of what Time Warner did, putting a few Olympic HD events on Bravo-HD would get that channel added a lot quicker to providers.

That's awesome about the NFL Network. I hadn't heard that. I assume that is an SD channel?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dishbacker said:


> That's awesome about the NFL Network. I hadn't heard that. I assume that is an SD channel?


Yes, as far as I know SD.

Jason


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

WeeJavaDude said:


> Showing your age there Gary..  I remember the bang on the side adjustment too.


WJD...How can this really be showing your age...I have 3 kids, 8,7, and 2. My 2 year old has already learned the "Bigger Hammer" theory... 

Jason


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

He didn't necessarily mean _old_ age.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

garypen said:


> He didn't necessarily mean _old_ age.


Oh...OK.................But is there any other type of _age_? 

Jason


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Sure. Age is...ageless.

I have to get older. I don't have to mature.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

garypen said:


> Sure. Age is...ageless.
> 
> I have to get older. I don't have to mature.


Sure sounds like that old saying...."I may grow older but I refuse to grow up!" Now who said that....Bill Clinton maybe? hehe

Jason


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

If so, it would just be another reason to like the guy.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

nippjas said:


> Yes, as far as I know SD.
> 
> Jason


If this is true, will the NFL network be in AT60, 60+, 120, 180? Or will you have to add Multi-Sport pack or go with AEP like you do with NBA TV? Or will it be "a la carte" like Charlie talked about on recent chat? I hope it is in a basic package like it is with D*, it is a channel I would like to see added but not enough to pay extra for.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Chris Freeland said:


> If this is true, will the NFL network be in AT60, 60+, 120, 180? Or will you have to add Multi-Sport pack or go with AEP like you do with NBA TV? Or will it be "a la carte" like Charlie talked about on recent chat? I hope it is in a basic package like it is with D*, it is a channel I would like to see added but not enough to pay extra for.


In conversation with E* yesterday, Officially HBO-HD and SHO-HD are going to become Ala-Carte very soon, I am told the Ala-Carte price will be like $9.99 each. Well heck you can get the whole Showtime pack for like $3 more. I still haven't heard anything further about the NFL Network launch date or what packages it maybe included in. Mark may know this?

Jason


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Jason, I haven't heard anything that you're talking about here, but I don't deal with the programming side, pretty much only with the engineering/programming side.


----------



## robfwb (Jul 11, 2004)

Now if Charlie can dump the infomerical channels and add channels like Oxygen or CBC Newsworld as well as a few others that would be great.

TV Guide is useless since, as they said, they have a program guide. They wanted it for the commericals. (should have put it on 104 and pre emptied it with Bingo)

Rob

http://www.robfwb.com


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

robfwb said:


> TV Guide is useless since, as they said, they have a program guide. They wanted it for the commericals. (should have put it on 104 and pre emptied it with Bingo)


That's a brilliant idea, since Bingo is only one once a week, for only a few hours.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

robfwb said:


> They wanted it for the commericals.


They didn't want it all. They got it to settle a lawsuit.

Good to know that they plan to do something better than the current scroll at the bottom of the screen.

JL


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

nippjas said:


> In conversation with E* yesterday, Officially HBO-HD and SHO-HD are going to become Ala-Carte very soon, I am told the Ala-Carte price will be like $9.99 each. Well heck you can get the whole Showtime pack for like $3 more. I still haven't heard anything further about the NFL Network launch date or what packages it maybe included in. Mark may know this?
> 
> Jason


So are you saying that HBO-HD will still be included in the $13.99 HBO package and SHO-HD will still be included in $11.99 Showtime package, however for those who just want to pay for HBO-HD or SHO-HD and save $2 - 4 they will have the option of getting them "a la carte" for $9.99? Or are you saying that HBO-HD and SHO-HD are going to be removed from their full packages and sold only in a "a la cart" format? If my 2nd question is correct, this would be a bad move for E*.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Chris Freeland said:


> So are you saying that HBO-HD will still be included in the $13.99 HBO package and SHO-HD will still be included in $11.99 Showtime package, however for those who just want to pay for HBO-HD or SHO-HD and save $2 - 4 they will have the option of getting them "a la carte" for $9.99? Or are you saying that HBO-HD and SHO-HD are going to be removed from their full packages and sold only in a "a la cart" format? If my 2nd question is correct, this would be a bad move for E*.


My understanding is that they will still be part of the premium packages. But the option of ala-carte will be available for around $9.99 each. If they killed it from the premium package I'd be upset, in my opinion it would be a bad move.

Jason


----------



## Atoyot (Apr 3, 2004)

What is up with the Name based recording? Does it kinda sound like they might charge for a season pass type of thing? Scary. :eek2: :nono: 

Atoyot


----------



## amit5roy5 (Mar 4, 2004)

He worked hard in the past. And how that he is a sucess, he can be lazy. Also, why can't he spend 1 billion from his pocket and get everything to work. Launch one new satellite. It is because he only wants more money.



negril jam said:


> Jerry G
> If charlie is stupid and naive how come he is the 35 th. richest man in the world with a fortune of over 15 billion!
> I sure would like to be that stupid and naive!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James_F said:


> I'm not impressed with it. I wouldn't pay a dime for it.
> 
> Though I love my NFLST.


It doesn't sound very good.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

angiecopus said:


> Horse Racing tv, don't we already have a horse racing channel?


Yup. Now We have 2. Charlie might own part of HRTV.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Mike123abc said:


> Due to the overwelming interest in the TV guide channel Dish Network today announce the addition of the HDTV guide channel. Now you can see exciting movie previews in glorious HD...
> 
> Seriously though I think it is going to be the HD tap dance from Dish until 2 things happen: 1. AMC-15 launches and is ready at 105, 2. The DPP44 switch is ready. There really is no easy way to add HD at this time.


Or 3. People buy millions of HDTV sets
.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

robfwb said:


> Now if Charlie can dump the infomerical channels and add channels like Oxygen or CBC Newsworld as well as a few others that would be great.
> 
> TV Guide is useless since, as they said, they have a program guide. They wanted it for the commericals. (should have put it on 104 and pre emptied it with Bingo)
> 
> ...


Al Gore bought CBC Newsworld. Its not CBC any longer I think.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> Or 3. People buy millions of HDTV sets
> .


Unfortunately, this is the REAL reason there isn't more HD content out there. Most of the people who are in the market for a new TV are cable TV subscribers. They don't understand digital vs. analog TV to begin with, and buy into "digital" cable for the additional programming that is available, not for the possible improvement in PQ and 5.1 sound. When they shop for TV, the first thing they look at is price. Period. When they see HD, they are impressed, but cost drives them away.
In my area, TWC digital cable costs about an additional $20 per month for the first receiver (plus $8 for each additioal receiver) above regular cable. To get HD, they'd have to pay $5 more on top of the digital package. I was paying about $65 per month (during free trial period of HD) with only one set top box before I jumped ship to Dish. Cost of service is a big reason for the growth of satellite TV. Once locals become available on satellite in all the DMA's, there will be even more growth.

Do we all want HD for the sake of saying "Ooohh! I have HDTV!" or do we want it for the content? Think of what type of programming benefits from HD -- Sports, Travel, Nature, movies and concerts come to mind. Just exactly what we're getting from the current packages. Talk shows and game shows don't really gain anything by being in HD. TV news in HD will be too costly for some time to come. And cost per viewer controls programming -- (I checked to see if TNT was showing the miniseries "The Grid" in HD and they aren't). It's like the transition from Black & White to Color TV all over again.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Cholly said:


> Unfortunately, this is the REAL reason there isn't more HD content out there. Most of the people who are in the market for a new TV are cable TV subscribers. They don't understand digital vs. analog TV to begin with, and buy into "digital" cable for the additional programming that is available, not for the possible improvement in PQ and 5.1 sound. When they shop for TV, the first thing they look at is price. Period. When they see HD, they are impressed, but cost drives them away.
> In my area, TWC digital cable costs about an additional $20 per month for the first receiver (plus $8 for each additioal receiver) above regular cable. To get HD, they'd have to pay $5 more on top of the digital package. I was paying about $65 per month (during free trial period of HD) with only one set top box before I jumped ship to Dish. Cost of service is a big reason for the growth of satellite TV. Once locals become available on satellite in all the DMA's, there will be even more growth.
> 
> Do we all want HD for the sake of saying "Ooohh! I have HDTV!" or do we want it for the content? Think of what type of programming benefits from HD -- Sports, Travel, Nature, movies and concerts come to mind. Just exactly what we're getting from the current packages. Talk shows and game shows don't really gain anything by being in HD. TV news in HD will be too costly for some time to come. And cost per viewer controls programming -- (I checked to see if TNT was showing the miniseries "The Grid" in HD and they aren't). It's like the transition from Black & White to Color TV all over again.


For the heck of it I checked Circut City's web site yesterday, and they're still selling regular TVS black & white. I'm not interested in HDTV due to cost and lack of content. If the government wants this transition to digital/HDTV to happen soon, you would think they'd demand manufactuers to stop making analog sets tommorrow. This would help drive down prices.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> For the heck of it I checked Circut City's web site yesterday, and they're still selling regular TVS black & white. I'm not interested in HDTV due to cost and lack of content.


You oughta pick up one of those B&W bad boys. Wrap some tin foil around a coat hanger, and that oughta last you another 20 years or so.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> For the heck of it I checked Circut City's web site yesterday, and they're still selling regular TVS black & white. I'm not interested in HDTV due to cost and lack of content. If the government wants this transition to digital/HDTV to happen soon, you would think they'd demand manufactuers to stop making analog sets tommorrow. This would help drive down prices.


The government is mandating digital tuners, not HDTV. It is being phased in, larger sets first. Eventually you will be able to get your small 13" B&W set with a digital tuner.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Mike123abc said:


> The government is mandating digital tuners, not HDTV. It is being phased in, larger sets first. Eventually you will be able to get your small 13" B&W set with a digital tuner.


Do they still make B&W sets that large?  The only B&W sets I see any more are smaller then 13" , they can run on battery and sell for about $20.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Where's that "Compelling Content" Charlie keeps talking about. During the last CC he slammed Voom by saying that they "Loop" their programming and that it was very repetitive...or something like that. I had some time to sit and watch my new HD stations this weekend...Discovery, TNT (Not true HD), HDNet are big loops and have repetitive programming looping. I can't tell you how many times I saw the Dionne concert pop up or the Wild Australia or Short take on Hawaii. That Hawaii short take came on like every 45 minutes or so.

Non repetitive, original, and True HD my butt. Charlie please say "Compelling" one more time.  

Jason


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

nippjas said:


> Discovery, TNT (Not true HD), HDNet are big loops and have repetitive programming looping. I can't tell you how many times I saw the Dionne concert pop up or the Wild Australia or Short take on Hawaii. That Hawaii short take came on like every 45 minutes or so.
> Non repetitive, original, and True HD my butt. Charlie please say "Compelling" one more time.
> Jason


Welcome to the world of HDTV!  
Yes, they do have looping. So do the premium channels (HBO et al). It's a fact of life.  OTOH, if the looping is done in a way that varies the time each show is broadcast, viewers get a chance to see them at a convenient time. HDNet offers lots of original content, and all of their programming is HD (Thank you, Mark Cuban! I hope you'll broadcast the Mav's live on HDNet come fall!). It's true that TNT-HD and ESPN-HD don't provide 100% HD content, but the amount of HD that they broadcast is increasing. Discovery HD relies heavily on film from the many networks of the Discovery family.
If you want new, original HD programming, you'll have to get whatever is offered by the major networks via local OTA antenna until the Ensign law gets enacted (see http://www.iwantmyhdtv.com )


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Cholly said:


> Welcome to the world of HDTV!
> Yes, they do have looping. So do the premium channels (HBO et al). It's a fact of life.  OTOH, if the looping is done in a way that varies the time each show is broadcast, viewers get a chance to see them at a convenient time. HDNet offers lots of original content, and all of their programming is HD (Thank you, Mark Cuban! I hope you'll broadcast the Mav's live on HDNet come fall!). It's true that TNT-HD and ESPN-HD don't provide 100% HD content, but the amount of HD that they broadcast is increasing. Discovery HD relies heavily on film from the many networks of the Discovery family.
> If you want new, original HD programming, you'll have to get whatever is offered by the major networks via local OTA antenna until the Ensign law gets enacted (see http://www.iwantmyhdtv.com )


Good info, but my point was Charlie complained about Voom saying they have "Looped" content. He then mentioned E* had more original programming. This is a false statement in my mind.

Jason


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

nippjas said:


> In conversation with E* yesterday, Officially HBO-HD and SHO-HD are going to become Ala-Carte very soon, I am told the Ala-Carte price will be like $9.99 each. Well heck you can get the whole Showtime pack for like $3 more. I still haven't heard anything further about the NFL Network launch date or what packages it maybe included in. Mark may know this?
> 
> Jason


That's kind of a lot, I would say maybe $6.99 is more fair, and you also get the SD HBO or Showtime included too. The only problem is that if the SD version is included then people would buy this in order to get the SD channel so they can watch Sopranos or other crap like that.

Maybe make it so you have to have an HD receiver on account?


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> Al Gore bought CBC Newsworld. Its not CBC any longer I think.


Al Gore bought Newsworld International. It's a different channel I think.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mike Richardson said:


> That's kind of a lot, I would say maybe $6.99 is more fair, and you also get the SD HBO or Showtime included too. The only problem is that if the SD version is included then people would buy this in order to get the SD channel so they can watch Sopranos or other crap like that.
> 
> Maybe make it so you have to have an HD receiver on account?


I don't know Mike...you may have misunderstood what I said, maybe not...I'm confused.

The ala-carte HBO and Showtime are going to be HD only. The existing premium packages that exist are supposed to remain untouched. Buying an ala-carte HBO would get you HD only...SD would not be included without the Premium Package. I was told around $9.99 each for the HBO-HD and SHO-HD. I don't know if this is a locked in price yet, but I was told to watch the website as this would happen very soon. It was eluded to within the next couple weeks.

Jason


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

nippjas said:


> Good info, but my point was Charlie complained about Voom saying they have "Looped" content. He then mentioned E* had more original programming. This is a false statement in my mind.
> 
> Jason


I'd venture a guess that Charlie would like to acquire Voom from Cablevision for the additional HD content, even though most of it is repetitive in nature (see the Voom program guide). I haven't seen any news on the progress of the spinoff of Voom from Cablevision lately.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

garypen said:


> You oughta pick up one of those B&W bad boys. Wrap some tin foil around a coat hanger, and that oughta last you another 20 years or so.


Sir: I'm disabled and I live on $875.56 a month from Social Security. Yup those anaolog signals probably will still be around for ten to fifteen years. I have a 27" color Toshibe set which fits my needs. I'm not putting HDTV down by no means, in fact I've seen it in stores and its great!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Chris Freeland said:


> Do they still make B&W sets that large?  The only B&W sets I see any more are smaller then 13" , they can run on battery and sell for about $20.


I doubt it. By the way, I'm not in the market for B&W sets.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> I doubt it. By the way, I'm not in the market for B&W sets.


But to ease your doubt:
Curtis 5" Portable Black-and-White TV with Radio


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Answer (Charlie): *Yes, particularly if we can find some compelling content. TNT big success for our customers and no rate increase.* Bravo looks interesting. Other channels starting this year that look interesting. CBS in 13 markets, but we're not allowed to sell that to everyone. We'd love to have the networks if Congress would let us. Olympics coming in HD, that we're working on as a special events type package. There's not a lot of compelling content out there. We've looked at VOOM, and don't see that as compelling content today. *When we put HD up, we really want it to be HDTV. We use the bandwidth to make it look very good. It's not some upconverted stretched out stuff that doesn't look HDTV. If you know of something out there that we don't know about, please let us know.*


God! The parallels to Baghdad Bob are staggering! He talks about TNT being a great success, then in the same breath talks about his criteria for HD programming. "It's not some upconverted, strecthed out stuff that doesn't look HDTV." What a moron.


----------



## robfwb (Jul 11, 2004)

TV Guide channel (formally prevue) used to be on "local access" back in the cable days. On part of the time but not 24/7. What a waste of transponder space to carry such crap like that. Anyhow Charlie should be focusing on adding other meaningful channels+remove those bloody infomercial channels

I would like to see more cinemax channels added there more that he forgot same with SHO.

Rob

http://www.robfwb.com


----------



## forrestin (Aug 3, 2004)

*Local Channels:*

4 new services since the last chat - 
6/24 - Amarillo, TX
6/24 - Joplin, MO
6/24 - Youngstown, OH
7/8 - Myrtle Beach / Florence, SC

Takes to 137 cities - 91% of US households delivering local channels.

Upcoming Cities - 
7/15 - Macon, GA
7/15 - Wichita Falls / TX-Lawton, OK
7/22 - Montgomery, AL
7/22 - Charleston, SC
Billings, MT
Clarksburg, WV
Charlottesville, VA
Fairbanks, AK
Greenville, NC
Idaho Falls / Pocatello, ID
New Orleans, LA
Norfolk, VA
Panama City, FL
Puerto Rico
Terre Haute, IN

(dates not announced - expect to see these cities through the end of July and August.)
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Any news on Terre Haute, IN locals?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

forrestin said:


> > Terre Haute, IN
> >
> > (dates not announced - expect to see these cities through the end of July and August.)
> 
> ...


The answer is still "soon".

JL


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

forrestin said:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Any news on Terre Haute, IN locals?


according to today's Retailer Chat - August/September:
-------
Upcoming August-September Launches:

Clarksburg, WV
Charlottesville, VA
Idaho Falls-Pocatello, ID
New Orleans, LA
Norfolk, VA
Panama City, FL
Terre Haute, IN
--------

P.S. above info is a copy/paste from today's Retailer Chat recap:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=31094


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

Darkman said:


> according to today's Retailer Chat - August/September:
> -------
> Upcoming August-September Launches:
> 
> ...


Still no word on Rapid City, SD locals.


----------

